# Using a fish tank for a corn snake



## Doom64 (Jan 17, 2014)

This will be my first snake and I was wondering about some things. 

Can I use a fish tank (roughly 25gallons) to keep a corn snake in?

If I locked the part that opens could I keep the snake inside without it escaping? 

I would prefer to use a heat mat, but does the heat mat go under the fish tank or inside the fish tank under the bedding? 

For me it would be easier to use the fish tank because it already has lights, all I would need to add is heat, bedding, water, hides ect. 
Thanks.


----------



## destinys_only_sin (Aug 9, 2010)

I have no idea of the measurements of a 25gallon tank, but the following will apply nonetheless. 

I used an old fish tank for my male for a good year or so before I put him in the viv he currently occupies. With a good escape proof lid, they can work well for most temperate species until they outgrow them. The lid that's with it, will not be escape proof, and would need some pretty heavy modifications to make it so. Corns are VERY good escape artists. 

Regarding heating, with Corns being a temperate species, all they really need is a heat mat (and a thermostat. DO NOT use any heating method without a stat) Ambient temps aren't as important as they would be for say, Pythons, or Boas. They're a pretty bullet proof species as far as health issues go. The heat mat would go under the tank, with your stat, and thermometer probes inside, on top of the substrate. The only problem I had with the glass tank, was a large crack developing over the heat mat. 

You won't NEED any lighting. Just the ambient light of the room will provide the day/night cycle the animal needs. That said, there is evidence to suggest that Corns make use of UV. With those kept with UV light having higher levels of Vitamin D in their blood than those kept without it. So, you can provide it if you want to. A 2%, or 5% bulb would be fine. If you provide UV (or any other lighting) make sure the bulb is guarded to prevent the snake wrapping around the bulb and potentially getting burnt. Although, this would depend on the morph of the animal. I've read in a few places that animals with an eye colour other than black shouldn't be kept under bright lights as it can damage their eyes. Something to do with cataracts I believe. 

Any other questions, feel free to PM me. I'm no expert, but I've kept my pair of Corns healthy for the past seven years, and am more than willing to help. 

Tom.


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Cracks in glass tanks over where the heat mat is could well be caused by thermal blocking of the heat from the mat. Raise the tank slightly to let air circulate beneath but not too much that the heat won't get through. I find placing a drinks coaster under each corner works beautifully for this purpose. As has been said the lid will need making escape proof, or you could make your own. No reason a fish tank can't be used to keep a corn in. Maybe not for life, I don't know how big it is, but it will suffice for a good while if you get a hatchling :2thumb:


----------

